# Awesome! The emotion of this really touched me



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

that is soo sweet


----------



## Chella (May 23, 2009)

Thank you for sharing! It is evident the love they share.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its beautiful... very touching :')


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Very beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Can she do one for my horse????????????


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

They're lovely comments, I'm so glad you feel the same way as me!

"Citrus" - If you want me to ask I'm sure she'd make a video for you of your's. Let me know.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is beautiful , I would love something like that for my daughter and her horse!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Silly question, isn't that you in the video?
Because your a great video maker! ~


----------



## xxbntxx (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats a lovely video!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You made that video lol, didn't you? Good job with it


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

Not me 'dressagexlee' and 'eqiniphile' I wish I could do something like that. Confession time though ... it's my daughter that made the video and she and her Pony are in it. When I saw it, the emotion of it hit me right between the eyes and I just had to share it. 

I've asked her if she would make something for you 'Citrus' and 'RadHenry09' for your kind words and she said she would. She says you need to send over quite a lot of video and she'll put one together for each of you. It seems she gets asked to do it for some of her YouTube friends as well!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, if she still wants to do one after she does theirs, can you see if she'll do one for me?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

This is going to be the most redonkulous thing I've ever posted on this forum but the piano piece is the one I want played at my funeral lol.

And wonderful video!! What a great thing for your daughter to have


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

That was amazing! I'd love one if she has the time ? Ahaha I nearly cried..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow. She is a very talented young lady with a wonderful artistic eye. That video was very touching. It is one of those that just makes your heart swell for a horse and rider that you don't know just because you feel that connection to them through a mutual love for something.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

blingmypony said:


> Not me 'dressagexlee' and 'eqiniphile' I wish I could do something like that. Confession time though ... it's my daughter that made the video and she and her Pony are in it. When I saw it, the emotion of it hit me right between the eyes and I just had to share it.
> 
> I've asked her if she would make something for you 'Citrus' and 'RadHenry09' for your kind words and she said she would. She says you need to send over quite a lot of video and she'll put one together for each of you. It seems she gets asked to do it for some of her YouTube friends as well!


 
WOW , would she really do that? That would be so awesome...What a wonderful tribute for a child and their horse.
Let me know the details of how to go about doing that. I am sure that takes a quite of bit of time though. Thanks


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I got chills.....that was very, very beautiful....your daughter is an awesome rider...and video maker!!!

Off topic(What video maker did she use?)


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I got chills.....that was very, very beautiful....your daughter is an awesome rider...and video maker!!!
> 
> Off topic(What video maker did she use?)


Hi Phantomcolt18, thanks for the fabulous comment. She tells me its Corel Video Studio.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

blingmypony said:


> Hi Phantomcolt18, thanks for the fabulous comment. She tells me its Corel Video Studio.


 
No problem and thank you....also tell her she should definately continue making videos(as long as she has fun doing it) for she has a real creative eye and a knack for it. 

p.s I also subscribed to her on youtube...I can't wait to see more vids by her!!


----------



## blingmypony (Mar 5, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Oh, wow. She is a very talented young lady with a wonderful artistic eye. That video was very touching. It is one of those that just makes your heart swell for a horse and rider that you don't know just because you feel that connection to them through a mutual love for something.


That's such a wonderfull comment smrobs, thank you.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

thats very pretty


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

haha, I subscribe to her on youtube! lol I saw it when she first posted it and was like "wow, this is amazing!" she is such a talented rider and I love her pony!


----------

